# [Tomb Raider] Bluteffekte wieder deaktivieren



## Kwengie (9. März 2013)

Hallo Grabräuber,

wie kann ich diese Blut- sowie sonstige Effekte auf meinem Monitor wieder deaktivieren, die mit dem Patch für den PC plötzlich hinzugekommen sind?
In den Einstellungen kann ich dergleichen nichts finden.


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2013)

Wann kam der Patch denn? Vlt kann man es in den Grafiktoptionen einstellen?


----------



## svd (9. März 2013)

Nein, leider nicht. "Medium rare", das ist "the way it's meant to be played". Englisch und blutig.


----------



## LordCrash (9. März 2013)

NEINNNNNNNNNNNNNNN, ich hatte ja schon befürchtet, dass ein Patch den Unsinn wieder einfügt..... 

Da werde ich doch gleich mal die inis durchforsten gehen....


----------



## Kwengie (9. März 2013)

toll, ich sehe nichts mehr und mein Spiel stürzt ständig ab.
Bin wahrscheinlich mit dem Endkampf beschäftigt, der Oger und ein paar Samurais kommen auf mich zu, der Bildschirm wird neuerdings dreckig und mein Spiel schmiert ab. Nur noch der PC-Neustart hilft.
54 Stunden habe ich mich so durch Tomb Raider gequält und konnte zeitweise ohne Abschürze spielen und ich liebe es, wenn mein Bildschirm "sauber" ist. (bin ein leidgeplagter nVidia-Nutzer)
Ich kann es ja verstehen, wenn in der Ego-Ansicht gespielt wird, daß der Bildschirm dreckig wird, aber in der "Dritten Ansicht"?
Außerdem habe ich Tomb Raider so gekauft gehabt und warum jetzt wieder diese Umstellung und dem Kunden vorzuschreiben, wie dieser das Spiel neuerdings zu spielen hat?

@Herbboy:
der Patch kam heute, denn ich spiele seit dem 5. März nur noch Tomb Raider und gestern wurde jedenfalls noch nichts geupdatet.


----------



## LordCrash (9. März 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> toll, ich sehe nichts mehr und mein Spiel stürzt ständig ab.
> Bin wahrscheinlich mit dem Endkampf beschäftigt, der Oger und ein paar Samurais kommen auf mich zu, der Bildschirm wird neuerdings dreckig und mein Spiel schmiert ab. Nur noch der PC-Neustart hilft.
> 54 Stunden habe ich mich so durch Tomb Raider gequält und konnte zeitweise ohne Abschürze spielen und ich liebe es, wenn mein Bildschirm "sauber" ist. (bin ein leidgeplagter nVidia-Nutzer)
> Ich kann es ja verstehen, wenn in der Ego-Ansicht gespielt wird, daß der Bildschirm dreckig wird, aber in der "Dritten Ansicht"?
> ...


 
Danke für den Spoiler.... 

Ansonsten Zustimmung.


----------



## svd (9. März 2013)

Dann warte erstmal den Endkampf gegen den "Herrn der Insel" (15m großer Gorilla) ab. Der ist echt packend inszeniert!

(Also, ich hoffe jetzt mal, dass da kein Gorilla ist. Sonst hätte ich mich selbst gespoilert. )


----------



## Kwengie (9. März 2013)

auf 4Player.de habe ich folgendes gelesen und wenn ich es richtig interpretiere, wurde mit dem heute erschienenen Patch der One-Day-Patch wieder zurückgenommen.

4Players.de Forum • Thema anzeigen - Tomb Raider: Eine Million Verk

Weiß jemand, wie ich den neuesten Patch wieder rückgängig machen kann, damit ich den One-Day-Patch wieder bekomme, der die Blutspritzer und Regentropfen auf dem Bildschirm entfernt?
Das ist doch wirklich ein Graus mit den Grafikkarten und daß wir demnächst AMD und nVidia-Karten in unserem System verbaut haben müssen, weil die Spiele bestimmte Grakas hofieren.


----------



## LordCrash (10. März 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Dann warte erstmal den Endkampf gegen den "Herrn der Insel" (15m großer Gorilla) ab. Der ist echt packend inszeniert!
> 
> (Also, ich hoffe jetzt mal, dass da kein Gorilla ist. Sonst hätte ich mich selbst gespoilert. )


 
Fast hättest du mich gehabt.....


----------



## LordCrash (10. März 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> auf 4Player.de habe ich folgendes gelesen und wenn ich es richtig interpretiere, wurde mit dem heute erschienenen Patch der One-Day-Patch wieder zurückgenommen.
> 
> 4Players.de Forum • Thema anzeigen - Tomb Raider: Eine Million Verk
> 
> ...


 
_Über Steam - keine Chance. Du kannst entweder komplett ohne Patches spielen (durch Neuinstallation und manuelles Verbieten von Patches) oder mit allen bzw. dem neuesten..... 
_*
Zum Glück stimmt das nicht, siehe neueren Post von mir.... *


----------



## xNomAnorx (10. März 2013)

Oh je dann bin ich mal gespannt was mich morgen erwartet, wenn ich wieder spiele 
Blut- oder Dreckeffekte auf dem Bildschirm find ich bei Ego-Shootern in gewissem Maße passend, bei Third Person Shootern aber eigentlich nur störend. Schließlich bin ich "hinter" dem Protagonisten, d.h. der bekommt den ganze Rotz ab und nicht ich 
Ist komplett unlogisch wenn ich das alles auf meine Verfolgerkamera geklatscht bekomme...

@Kwengie 54 Stunden ist doch hoffentlich ein Schreibfehler oder?


----------



## LordCrash (10. März 2013)

Edit: Der Patch lässt sich rückgängig machen bzw. ausschalten und damit fehlen die Linseneffekte (Blut, Wasser, Überbelichtung) auch weiterhin im Vollbildmodus, habe ich eben selbst alles getestet. Ihr müsst einfach das Update automatisch per Steam durchführen lassen, dann Rechtsklick auf Tomb Raider in der Spielebibliothek, Eigenschaften auswählen, Betas auswählen und dort die "build716.4 - TR Build 1.0716.5 auswählen", das ist die Vorgängerversion des heutigen Patches, sprich Releaseversion inkl. Day-One-Patch.
Wenn ihr in der Liste den Betastatus wieder entfernt, könnt ihr wieder mit dem neuen Patch spielen samt Linseneffekten und angeblich etwas besserer Performance. TreesFX soll mit dem neuen Patch auch etwas besser aussehen, konnte aber persönlich keine großen Unterschiede feststellen. Mit meinem System lief Tomb Raider schon bisher mit den bestmöglichen Grafikoptionen (aber mit FXAA) absolut sauber und ruckelfrei, daher werde ich wohl bei der ursprünglichen Version bleiben. 


Offizielles Patchnote von Square Enix:



> We have just made public a new version of  the PC version of Tomb Raider, build 1.0.718.4. This patch will be  applied by Steam automatically when you next start the game. If your  game does not update, please restart the Steam client.
> 
> This update addresses a variety of issues that we either found out about shortly before release or immediately after.
> 
> ...


----------



## xNomAnorx (10. März 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Scheinbar kann mal also immer noch mit der "alten" Version spielen. Muss ich gleich mal ausprobieren...


 
Das wäre toll 
Kannst ja mal posten ob du's hingekriegt hast und falls ja wie.


----------



## LordCrash (10. März 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das wäre toll
> Kannst ja mal posten ob du's hingekriegt hast und falls ja wie.


 
Done!  Siehe einen Post weiter oben...


----------



## Kwengie (10. März 2013)

@LordCrash:
danke für die Erklärung, wie man zurückpatchen kann und es funktioniert.
keine störenden Bluteffekte sowie Tropfen mehr auf dem Monitor und komischerweise läuft diese Version bei mir jedenfalls bei eingeschalteten TressFX stabiler.
Mit diesem Patch von gestern, der den One-Day-Patch wieder zurücknahm, vermehrten sich die Abstürze bei mir.

und als ich in den Grafikoptionen, warhscheinlich SAA, oder so, auf Ultra setzte, hatte ich ein totalst verschwommenes Bild rund um Laras Haare und eine Diashow gehabt.
Wohlgemerkt, TressFX habe ich seit dem 5. März nicht abgeschaltet, denn um das neue Feature wollte ich, trotz nVidia-Nutzer, nicht gebracht werden. 
Die neue Technik sieht verdammt gut aus und warum soll ich darauf verzichten?
Abstürze in unregelmäßigen Abständen nehme ich gelassen hin, sind aber ärgerlich.


----------



## LordCrash (10. März 2013)

Das Verrückte an der ganzen Geschichte ist ja eigentlich, dass der neue Patch praktisch den Day-One-Patch zurücknimmt, der diese diversen Grafikfeatures bewusst ausgeschaltet hatte, weil man damit Probleme mit den Nvidia Karten zu Release verringern wollte. Erst nachdem sich viele Leute beschwert hatten und die Probleme eh nicht komplett behoben waren, haben die Entwickler zurückgerudert....

Für Nvidia Nutzer mit Karten der  6xx und 5xx Generationen hilft wohl nur das Warten auf einen neuen Grafikkartentreiber. Bei einigen soll aber z.B. das Spielen mit dem Hitman:Absolution Profil des neuesten Treibers schon deutlich mehr Stabilität gebracht haben.


----------



## Kwengie (21. März 2013)

für mich sieht das ganze wie Tomatenketchup aus und dank neuestem Patch ist das wieder drin.
Hab in den Einstellungen noch nicht nachgeschaut, aber mich stört das trotzdem, weil ich klare und saubere Bildschirme bevorzuge.

Bei Battlefield 3 stört es mich wahnsinnig, daß das Bild immer verschwommen wird, wenn eine Kugel an mir vorbeizischt oder ich getroffen werde. Oft habe ich diesen Effekt und der nervt wahnsinnig.


----------



## svd (21. März 2013)

Für mich klingt's, als hielte jemand seine Birne zu wenig hinter Deckung... 

Die Effekte sind aber echt blöd. Nicht immer unbedingt, weil sie die Sicht versperren, sondern weil Flecken auf der virtuellen Kamera die vierte Wand durchbrechen und es schwerer fällt, sich in etwas hineinzuversetzten, wenn du ständig daran erinnert wirst, nur ein Beobachter von außen zu sein... 

Der letzte Patch hat zudem noch die Performance auf meinem System herabgesetzt. Plötzlich ruckelt's uffm Berch. Blöd. 
Jetzt wird's bald echt Zeit für eine neue Grafikkarte...


----------



## LordCrash (21. März 2013)

Dann setzt das Spiel doch einfach auf den Urpsrungszustand zurück.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. März 2013)

Wenn das Spiel in der Ego-Sicht laufen würde, da könnte ich es ja noch verstehen. Sowas aber bei einem 3rd-Person Spiel einzuführen, ist echt merkwürdig. Es wirkt einfach komisch.


----------



## Kwengie (22. März 2013)

naja,
an die Wassertropfen sowie Ketchup-Flecken habe ich mich gewöhnt und ich glaube sogar, daß der letzte Effekt entschärft worden ist, kann mich auch allerdings täuschen.


Sogar in der Ego-Ansicht würde ich das nicht gut heißen, weil ja kein Blut über meine Augen läuft.
... aber solange der Effekt nur den Bildschirmrand "beschmutzt", ist es noch in Ordnung, würde ich mal sagen.


----------

